# Josymir Kennels?



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has a dog from them. They are looking really good to me so far. If you could tell em anything about them and maybe post a pic of your dog if its from them that would be very helpful thanks!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I've heard very good things about Josymir. Bonnie's not from them, but I'm sure you'll get replies from people who have gotten their Malts there.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Both Garrettsmom and Laceys Mom got their girls from Josymir and are thrilled with them. I think I posted a picture of Garrettsmom's Winnie in your other thread. 

Here she is again. She is just too, too cute!


[attachment=31670:winnie1.jpg]

[attachment=31671:winnie.jpg]


I'd pm both of them. I'm sure they would love to tell you about their experience and how much they love their Josymir Maltese!


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you...They are very cute!


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Millie is Winnie's sister...here is a photo of Millie










and another...










Josy is a great breeder and has been wonderful since I have received Millie back in May. Millie is about 8 lbs. and has some tear staining, this is the reason for keeping her hair short on her head and around her eyes. The tylan powder works best for her and seems to keep it under control. I think it is caused by stress. She loves to be with me and when she is not or cannot be with me that is when she seems to have the most staining. Feel free to email me with any questions you may have regarding Josy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Milly is gorgeous!

Josymir was already on my short list of breeders I would get a puppy from, but Milly sealed the deal!


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks so much!!

I think she is the best, but I am a little bias!


----------



## BClover92 (Dec 23, 2007)

ahh, she is so cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I met her at Nationals and she was very nice. I don't think you'd be sorry getting one of her babies!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She is a very good breeder. You can't go wrong with one of her puppies.


----------



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

Great Breeder Nice dogs

:wub: 
Rebecca


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

I got my little girl from her. I think she is perfect and smart. :wub: I had a really good experience with Josy. She answered all my questions very fast. When I got Daisy she was very happy, already trained and adapted really well to our home. Since I got her I have kept in touch with Josy and she still replies very fast and answers any questions I have had. 

I have been thinking about another one and I will certainly go back to her, it was a wonderful experience.

If I could figure out how to post a picture I would, so help!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Josy is one wonderful lady and breeder!!! she really cares about her dogs. Unfortunately I was not able to buy a puppy from her but if I can get a 2nd one, I wold definitely contact Josy!!


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

I agree- she would be on my short list if I was looking for another maltese. I found her to be one of the easiest breeders to talk to and very diligent when I was doing my search. Its so nice to be able to come here and get referrals from satisfied malt parents-really makes any potential buyer feel at ease speaking to others who have gotten their malt from this or any prospective breeder.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

Awww! Millie and Winnie are so cute :wub: 
Love them! They look so cute all dressed up!


----------

